
LibJS - HTML5 Application Framework For Component Composition Without JavaScript - Hirvesh
http://tenbits.github.com/LibJS/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/libjs-html5-application-
fram...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/libjs-html5-application-framework-
for.html) [Check out www.functionn.in for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

Contains a bunch of JavaScript libraries which allows you to develop
components separate from project then integrate them into the main one without
needing to use JavaScript.

Looks like an interesting project. What does HN think of it?

